
HTTP request via POSTMAN is not generating the same result as done by browser - muhammadsackib
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dbill.ptcl.net.pk&#x2F;PTCLSearchInvoice.aspx<p>The portal linked above belongs to an ISP local to me which is for viewing bills online. The ISP provide only web client to view the bill, I want to build other clients too, for this purpose I will have to wrap the functionality provided by the web portal above in an RESTful API.<p>To achieve this, first thing I am trying to do is to make a post request to the above URL using POSTMAN so that I may test things. But the problem is, I am not getting the desired result using POSTMAN. When I submit to the above url via browser, I come to view the bill; but via POSTMAN, I get the form back which I submitted. Can anybody help me with this please, you can use the following phone number details to view a demo bill<p>Phone no. 6201032<p>Account ID. 1556667104
======
MoD411
You should inspect your browser's request to see exactly which headers and
data it is sending. The best way to do that is to use some proxy like burp,
but maybe event browser's console will be good enough.

